# Maggette and Brand opt out situation update



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-nbadraft21-2008may21,0,1222257.story



> Clippers Coach Mike Dunleavy said Tuesday he expects forward Corey Maggette to use his opt-out clause and become a free agent this off-season.
> 
> Dunleavy said he was unsure whether forward Elton Brand would do the same.
> 
> He added that he believed both would be interested in re-signing.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Well if the Mavs are shopping Howard why dont we try a S&T with Maggs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That could be interesting. We already know the Mavs are interested in Maggette, not sure what it will take but it is an interesting thought.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't see the Mavs doing this deal, but if they were it would be an incredible trade for the Clips. Lets take advantage of this Howard/weed situation and bring him to LA!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Howard is inconsistent and the weed thing makes him undesireable. I dont think the Mav's will be able to get what he's worth.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I think the weed thing is just a product of him being young, rich and a bit naive. We all know what Lamar Odom's offcourt habits used to consist of, but once he matured and realized that getting high wasn't getting him anywhere he became a more valuable, consistent player. Howard is without a doubt immensely talented and I think this whole situation is being a bit overblown. There's nobody out there on the FA market that will make anywhere near the impact of Corey Maggette, so if the Mavs were willing to deal Howard for him I would be all for it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Mavs aren't going to trade you Josh Howard for Maggette, but I bet they would give up Jason Terry.

Say, Jason Terry and a first round pick for Corey Maggette, and then the Clippers take Eric Gordon at #7.

PG: Jason Terry...Brevin Knight
SG: Eric Gordon...Cuttino Mobley
SF: Al Thornton...Tim Thomas
PF: Elton Brand
C: Chris Kaman


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The Mavs aren't going to trade you Josh Howard for Maggette, but I bet they would give up Jason Terry.
> 
> Say, Jason Terry and a first round pick for Corey Maggette, and then the Clippers take Eric Gordon at #7.
> 
> ...


I agree, they wouldn't do that deal. But it would be nice to get something for Maggette, even if it is Jason Terry.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.miamiherald.com/594/story/553813.html



> Brand displayed a liking for Miami when he signed a Heat offer sheet that the Clippers matched in 2003. Brand can opt out this summer, but the Clippers do not expect that. They believe he will sign an extension or play for $16.4 million next season and become an 2009 free agent.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-spw-clippers11-2008jun11,0,1494654.story



> Forward Corey Maggette will officially opt out of his contract at the end of the month and become an unrestricted free agent. Elton Brand can do the same, but recently said he plans to remain a Clipper.
> 
> Dunleavy said he believes that both will be playing for the Clippers next season.


http://clippers.freedomblogging.com/2008/06/10/livingston-still-not-able-to-play/



> In regards to Clipper mainstays Elton Brand and Corey Maggette, Dunleavy said that he fully expected both to be back in Clipper uniforms for the 2008-2009 season. This despite the fact that both players can opt out of the final year of their respective contracts this summer.
> 
> Brand is due to be paid $16,440,000 next season while Maggette is on the books for $7 million. Brand still has not said whether he will opt out or not, *although there have been rumblings that he strongly is considering not only opting out but signing with another team.*
> 
> Maggette intends to opt out but has stated that his preference is to sign a new multi-year contract with the Clippers, who can offer him more money than any other team.


Err don't like the part in bold, please stay Brand. The two articles seem to be conflicting on Brand, I hope the LA Times one is more on the money.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Brand cant sign with anyone without sign and trade at the money he wants. So if it is true that hes thinking of signing with another team, that might not be a bad team, if it means were getting something good back for him. 

I wish miami had some contracts/players that would match up to a trade for brand. I think they would considering trading number 2 for him.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm not too concerned with the Register's "blogger" that Brand is leaving, I'll take the Times' word over theirs. As for Maggette, I don't really care what Dunleavy is saying: Maggette is as good as gone. No chance whatsoever that he remains a Clipper, no way I can see it at least. I really would hope that Elton lets them know soon though, one way or the other. Arenas opted out, now it's Elton's turn to make a decision. It's kind of an important factor with the draft coming up in 2 weeks.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Maggette + Mobley or Tim Thomas for AK47? Does it work out salary wise?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers26-2008jun26,0,85188.story



> Facing an off-season in which few teams have abundant salary-cap space, Falk said Brand's preference is to work out a new, long-term deal with the team or play out the last season of his contract, in which he is due $16.44 million.
> 
> "We've had discussions with both sides on how he can finish out his career with the Clippers. My hope has been we can make a deal with both parties. That's our goal."





> Corey Maggette: He still plans to opt out of the final season of his contract Monday. Maggette, who is owed $7 million if he chooses not to become a free agent, has said his desire is to return under a long-term contract with the Clippers.


----------

